# Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

whats everyone using? 
anyone using the iridium's ? that are like 10bucks a plug?


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (notReno)*

ngk bkr7e's


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (Rmeitz167)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rmeitz167* »_ngk bkr7e's 

X2. Work well for the majority of us on here. Trouble is, local parts stores no longer carry them. I can get them for you, if you'd like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (Weiss)*

yeah ive ran them.... i guess there ok but they foul faster then the iridiums... local stores here get them in one day so its not too bad.


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Trouble is, local parts stores no longer carry them.

Ask for ngk 4644, they will have them.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (G60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60T* »_
Ask for ngk 4644, they will have them.

Hmm... Interesting. If I ever have to again I would ask for that. That's the same part number at my work, at Summit Racing. I tried all the local stores and they said they've been discontinued??


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (Weiss)*

Been using bkr7e since 2007. They are ok, but not optimal in any way.
Im now running Bosch F5DPOR. "OEM Audi RS2"
They are gap free, and runs perfect at least at 15psi in my car.
Ive just got a set of Bosch F2 Silber in the mail. Foffa uses them with good luck, so I thought why not try them out. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4038032


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 6:07 PM 7-25-2009_


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (Norwegian-VR6)*

I just ask for stock....unless im feeling rich i get iridium.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_I just ask for stock....unless im feeling rich i get iridium.

Stock VR6 Turbo plugs?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (Norwegian-VR6)*

haha







gotta love those stock VRT's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im still running the NGK BKR7E's and they seem to do the job, ill be trying something new soon though.
ive been running the MSD 8224 coil conversion for a while now,and it seems to really like a bigger gap.
im around 0.30 right now.

but whats everyone using to properly and consistantly gap there plugs???


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_haha








but whats everyone using to properly and consistantly gap there plugs???

Bosch F5DPOR
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
Stock VR6 Turbo plugs?









Stock VR6 plugs....


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_Bosch F5DPOR


Are you crackers man? BTW Bosch are no longer used or sold by VW for a reason. They are garbage. 
OEM is NGK.
Turbo cars should run between a R5671A-7,8 or 9 If you want to be cheap. Or NGK Iridium BKR7EIX, BKR8EIX or BKR9EIX depending on HP, boost, compression ratio, fuel type, meth or not, and climate vehicle operated in. There are some exceptions to this list but these are the most commonly used plugs. BTW BKR7E's are similar to the R5671A'a. If you need proof then read this and understand it. ---> http://www.ngksparkplugs.ca/do...y.pdf
For a specific recommendation PM me if you wish. If you would like to listen to the advise of fools and have your motor turned into a bowl of Cheerios then that is your choice as well.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
Are you crackers man? BTW Bosch are no longer used or sold by VW for a reason. They are garbage. 
OEM is NGK.


WTF are you talking about! I KNOW OEM ARE NGK. I NEVER SAID THEY WERN"T. So i have no clue where the hell you got that quote from. Bosch are junk plugs. I can take a picture of my NGK's in my car if you want.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (Rmeitz167)*

BKR8E's


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_BKR8E's









8E's? whats that a colder plug?


----------



## Tree_1 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_haha







gotta love those stock VRT's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im still running the NGK BKR7E's and they seem to do the job, ill be trying something new soon though.
ive been running the MSD 8224 coil conversion for a while now,and it seems to really like a bigger gap.
im around 0.30 right now.

but whats everyone using to properly and consistantly gap there plugs???


http://www.mytoolstore.com/kd/kdfeel02.html
The one at the top, I got mine from kragen. Just make sure you don't get the round disc gapper they're harder to use and can be inaccurate.
And as far as plugs I'm also running BKR7E's at a .026 gap with 11 psi, they do foul quickly but I plan to keep changing them every oil change.


_Modified by Tree_1 at 7:09 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_
8E's? whats that a colder plug?


Yes


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

just ordered 2 sets of Brisk's @ $11 a plug... lets see how they perform http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (notReno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notReno* »_just ordered 2 sets of Brisk's @ $11 a plug... lets see how they perform http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

$11!
i pay 2.29 for my bkr7Es. 
and for the person running MSDs. I had these on my old set up at a 44 gap


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (notReno)*

NGK iridium plugs, BKR8EIX. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (BLSport)*

yeah i used the 7E's and they dont last that long for me.... i was gna go iridium, so i figured id try the brisks there also iridium http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Im now running Bosch F5DPOR. "OEM Audi RS2"
They are gap free, and runs perfect at least at 15psi in my car.


I bought some of those and didn't think much of them tbh. My engine prefers NGKs for some reason. Feels smoother and more eager to rev.
I noticed with the F5DPORs a 'welded on' tip which looked a bit weak








My suspicions about that are confirmed in the 1st post of this thread - http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...71672



_Modified by kevhayward at 7:38 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (kevhayward)*

denso 3008's


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (veeedubsvr6)*

Usually the rule of thumb i've seen is the more expensive plug you use in your vrt, the ****tier its gonna run. NGK BKR7E's gapped to .022 and mine runs grand. That and they're approx $1.99 a piece. Win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (SlammedGolfIII)*

Did they actually stop making the BKR7E's because my local guy always has them in stock.....


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (SlammedGolfIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlammedGolfIII* »_Did they actually stop making the BKR7E's because my local guy always has them in stock.....

no they just changed the part number http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (SlammedGolfIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlammedGolfIII* »_Usually the rule of thumb i've seen is the more expensive plug you use in your vrt, the ****tier its gonna run. NGK BKR7E's gapped to .022 and mine runs grand. That and they're approx $1.99 a piece. Win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2. bkr7e's at .022 here as well.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (One Gray GLI)*

denso ik27


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (kamahao112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamahao112* »_
no they just changed the part number http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Aah, gotcha.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (G60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60T* »_
Ask for ngk 4644, they will have them.

yup just picked up a set for a 20v a few days ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 4644 is the one


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (kamahao112)*

I noticed my bkr7es fouled out way faster with my 630cc software from c2 than my old 440cc. 
Anyone else notice this?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Vr6 Turbo Guys.... PLUGS (SlowVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowVRT* »_I noticed my bkr7es fouled out way faster with my 630cc software from c2 than my old 440cc. 
Anyone else notice this?

maybe a hotter plug will help with that.... try bkr6e


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

I recommend these.








* http://vastperformance.com/sho...id=50 *


----------

